# Death of Old Worcester/Port Line Staff Member



## Portred (Dec 20, 2006)

To Whom it may concern.


I remember that I sailed with Victor Marchesi on a deep sea voyage once, unfortunately, I forget the name of the Port Line ship.

Over the years I've often thought of his whereabouts and how he was doing.

Victor was an interesting character and to me, he portrayed the very essence of a proper seaman.

The type you read about in novels

He was indeed a gentleman, or should I say, an Officer and a Gentleman.

Bon Voyage Victor!




To: [email protected]s.com 
Sent: Sunday, December 31, 2006 11:58 PM
Subject: [VintagePort] FW: Death of Old Worcester/Port Line Staff Member.


From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 30 December 2006 18:06

Subject: Ref: Death of Old Worcester/Port Line Staff Member.

May I take up your offer of assistance to promulgate the following to members of Vintage Port.



"The Association of Old Worcesters regrets to announce the recent death of one of our most senior hands: 



Lieutenant Commander Victor A. J B MARCHESI (1927 - 30), Royal Navy (Ret'd) of Morden College, Blackheath, London on Wednesday, 27 December 2006, after a short illness.



His funeral will take place at the Morden College Chapel at 1100 on Thursday, 11 January 2007 after a private Requiem Mass.



Victor MARCHESI was a Port Relief Officer for Port Line in the 1970s.



Graham

AoWhonSec"



Thanking you in anticipation of your assistance and wishing you a Happy New Year.



Best wishes

Graham K.C. Smith

AoWHonSec


----------

